# Suffolk University Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

One requirement they list is ability to sit for long periods of time. I'm OVERQUALLIFIED!!!

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176675641


----------

